# G933 will nicht aus dem Ruhemodus



## JanJake (3. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, 

ich habe seid längerem ein G933 aber seid letzter Zeit das Problem mit dem Ruhemodus. Was wohl leider sehr bekannt ist bei den Teilen! 

Also versucht habe ich alles gängige schon! 

- Neu verbinden bringt nichts
- Neu installieren der Software bringt nichts 

Woran kann das noch liegen das es da zu Problemen kommt? Mit dem G930 hatte ich nie diese Probleme und es lief, was das angeht, wesentlich besser! Dafür ist das G933 vom Klang her deutlich besser und vom Tragen her unerreichbar für mich.


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Dezember 2017)

Firmeware Update?
Konfigurieren des Schlafmodus des G933 Gaming-Headset
Logitech G933 Sleep Mode problem fixed below. - YouTube


----------



## JanJake (3. Dezember 2017)

Das habe ich noch nicht probiert. Mal schauen ob das hilft! Ich werde es einmal versuchen, wenn ich es denn hinbekomme


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Dezember 2017)

Büroklammer?


----------



## JanJake (3. Dezember 2017)

Das ist nicht das Problem, dass hatte ich schon versucht alles. Wollte nicht!

Ich habe es eben an meinem Laptop versucht, das Headset daran anschließen und einmal neu Synchronisiert und dann ging es. Update gemacht, war nämlich eins zu machen, an PC wieder dran und jetzt läuft es soweit. 

Hoffen wir mal das es auch so bleibt. Aber es scheint wohl ein sehr häufiges Problem zu sein bei dem Teil. Beim G930 hatte ich nie solche Probleme! 

Aber das 933 bekam ich halt für Lau vom Kumpel, weil er sich das weiße davon geholt hat. Da sagt man doch nicht nein.


----------



## JackA (4. Dezember 2017)

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Es wird oft genug von diesem Gaming-Gelumpe abgeraten, weil es eben qualitativ extrem viele Probleme gibt und es zu 99% klangliche Pflaumen sind (Bassblender) und man für nen Bruchteil des Preises bereits besser bedient wird.


----------

